# Virgin 50MB Customers



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Do any of you get anywhere near 50MB?

I was originally promised 100MB, but the Engineer told me that I couldn't have it, but I would get 50MB, but I've not seen it get over 25MB yet on speedtest.net

Also, they sold me a phone line, but the cable isn't there to supply me, so they are saying they will have to find another way to get me connected... not possible without digging my drive up, which simply isn't happening!

Anyone else with 50MB, actually getting 50MB?



Thanks,

Russ.


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Every time I've checked mine it's never been below 48.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's getting better...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Not sure Russ why you are connecting to Coventry, I pay for 10mbs and get near that, you have real good upload speeds though


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I also have access to another broadband link


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Are you connected via wired or wireless?

What do you get from http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...zY3aDw&usg=AFQjCNFIfTZ9vQWVR0gUl8EWAqZFM2_s4Q


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Rob_Quads said:


> Are you connected via wired or wireless?
> 
> What do you get from http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...zY3aDw&usg=AFQjCNFIfTZ9vQWVR0gUl8EWAqZFM2_s4Q


23431kbps for download. It's WAY off 50mb


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Rob_Quads said:


> Are you connected via wired or wireless?
> 
> What do you get from http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...zY3aDw&usg=AFQjCNFIfTZ9vQWVR0gUl8EWAqZFM2_s4Q


Wired, into the Super Hub


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

and now whilst on hold to Virgin after speaking to 2 depts...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Okay, all seems well now... clearly they'd forgotten to turn me on!!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Okay, all seems well now... clearly they'd forgotten to turn me on!!


Yes, you are now connected to the Bham hub at Small Heath :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Good stuff, I hate that they won't admit fault, clearly someone has just flicked a switch 

I still have the phone line thing to sort out, they are a nightmare to deal with lately, they used to be pretty good!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

heres mine..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

that's a great upload speed!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I wish i could get those speeds, this is the fastest for this area:



I was at a councillors meeting last week with the local MSP, Councillor, representatives from Open Reach and Virgin and a hot lady from Ofcom, and they said even though im in the city boundires for Glasgow, its the only area to have a poor service. Virgin have stated they can offer 16MB but Open Reach are claiming they will be putting in fibre optic and giving much better speeds.....

This is the main reasons i hardly do write ups as to upload pics etc takes forever


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)




----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Prism Detailing said:


> I wish i could get those speeds, this is the fastest for this area:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes me grateful to have 20Mb/s upload speed, even if it is only a trial/temporary!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Prism Detailing said:


> I wish i could get those speeds, this is the fastest for this area:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch my mobile phone and mifi dongle have greater speeds than what you are getting


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi Russ speedtest.net is not working rite i am on 20mb with virgin had teck out 2day as it was only showing 10mb. He showed me a better site and it was rite speed ill post the link when i get home later .

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Avanti said:


> Ouch my mobile phone and mifi dongle have greater speeds than what you are getting


How is your MiFi? I could do with one of those for work...


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Speedtest.net isn't accurate enough to be a proper test.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Avanti said:


> Ouch my mobile phone and mifi dongle have greater speeds than what you are getting


We dont even get a mobile signal in the area either....this is like a lost little area in a big city....considering 3 mins on one direction in the middle of fields etc, they get 100MB from Virgin, 5 mins in the other direction and im in the city centre (again high internet speeds).

Interestingly at the meeting, it was stated that people are moving out of the area because of the low internet speeds.

What was shocking to me, i complained to Sky about my download speeds at the time it was 400kb, within 30 seconds they got it up to 800kb, ok not really fast at all, but for 5 months i had paid the highest sky package and unlimited broadband and was getting 400kb !


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> I wish i could get those speeds, this is the fastest for this area:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not much better in Renfrewshire
http://www.speedtest.net/result/1612647452.png


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Common trend here, Sky is the problem ! lol


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

I love Virgin 50MB Broadband, works a treat. Had it for about a year now.

This is on my Macbook Pro wirelessly


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

i pay for 10mb i get 10mb


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ive got a 50mb connection and average 52mb and 5.2mb upload


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

I've got Virgin 100MB BB and this is what i get :thumb:

Wired connection on MacBook Pro



Wireless connection on MacBook Pro (With the VM Superhub set to run on the 5GHZ band)


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

100Mb win!

Glad your issue got sorted.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

not sure what we pay for.. but im not sure how accurate it is when the closest servor to bounce it off is 100miles away..
also this is wireless on a hp netbook


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

You have a better ping wirelessly than wired? damn, that's badass


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Eddy said:


> You have a better ping wirelessly than wired? damn, that's badass


I have no idea why but it may have something to do with the server it uses as i just get it to auto select and it selects the best one based on ping.

Whenever i do a wired test ping is always around the 35-45ms mark. Wirelessly it is always around the 15-25ms mark. 

It works fine though on both and as i'm no tech guru i don't know if there is a problem or not. I don't think so though as on average it takes about 2-3mins to download a film from iTunes, YouTube HD streams no problem and wirelessly i can download at around 7MB/S (as long as the server sending it can upload that quick) whereas wired i can download at around 11MB/S (again dependant on where the file is coming from)

I thought Ping was only something gamers concentrated on. I don't do online gaming so not fussed.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

you can select whatever server you want.



























Wired is always best as there's a physical connection and wifi can have packet loss (missing data) you can always try changing channel's on the wireless router to see if it helps.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm on TalkTalk, it's like a nanny, from time to time it points out that I'm spending too much time on the computer and will randomly switch it off, not to mention the 'wheel of death'. At 4.37Mb/s, I get it a lot.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Roll on BT Infinity in my area :wall:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Can you not get Virgin in your area gatecrasher?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RussZS said:


> How is your MiFi? I could do with one of those for work...


Just saw your message, the mifi is good (where there is a signal) the only place I have tried to use it and not had signal was at Yarnfield, but then there was no signal for any of the networks bar O2 and that was 2g, I can tether from my phone too, but got it originally to use with my ipod touch, luckily since this week, can get openzone from the office so use that now :thumb:


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Keir said:


> Can you not get Virgin in your area gatecrasher?


No, unfortunately not


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I just got 26 mbs on the wireless iPad... quite happy with that!

:thumb:


----------



## CM TDI (Oct 26, 2011)

I've got Virgin 50MB, wired i get 50mb but wireless when sat next to it is around 25 which im happy with, but when i move 6ft away and go any further it drops to 6! 

No use to me as the house is tech consists of 2 iphones and 2 ipads and one laptop.

Anyone else had issues with wireless on virgin? Also there customer service is awful. I proved one of there techy guys wrong the other day when they were trying to lay it on thick and he just hung up on me!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

.8-1.2Mb/s :-(

We're in a blackhole apparently....and only 2 miles from Aberdeen. Out of the blue a couple weeks ago I had a letter from the local councilor saying he'd looked at it...and there's no plans for BT et all to improve it any time soon...that'll be the only work he does relevant to me this term.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

New test done after a period of settling in..
http://speedtest.net/result/1673572267.png

Kev


----------

